# lazada order



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

is lazada good about being on time with there delivery dates. looking at placing a order they say 5-7 days delivery. I don't want this told and then show up 20 days later. 
it will be COD order.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rogdas said:


> is lazada good about being on time with there delivery dates. looking at placing a order they say 5-7 days delivery. I don't want this told and then show up 20 days later.
> it will be COD order.


The only thing I've heard about them is that much of their product line is sub-standard but no personal experience with them.
Hope you get the needed info..


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I just ordered a cell phone for Php 1,000. Delivery is supposed to be next week by courier. I will let you know. Its a test order for me to see how they operate and the quality of their product. I know I can get a cheap phone for around Php 700-1000 at the market, so Ill see what comes and post back. I did get a tracking number by e mail. It does say that the specific person must be at home to receive the package.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

It's a LG washing machine I'm considering. I can get it in the province where I've bought my other appliances but they have to order it. From my experience with them they always seem to take awhile to get things in.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have ordered a couple of things from Lazada and they arrived three days earlier that what they estimated and I'm in Dumaguete. So I'm happy with their service so far.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> I have ordered a couple of things from Lazada and they arrived three days earlier that what they estimated and I'm in Dumaguete. So I'm happy with their service so far.


How were the couriers? Did you have to be present with a valid I.D.? How was the quality of the items ordered?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

LBC does the delivery, yes you have to have a picture ID and it's the same quality as you would find at Walmart. I ordered a replacement tablet, for one i bought at walmart and it actually was $20 dollars cheaper. But they have suppliers from all over the world. I will do business with them again.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Rogdas said:


> It's a LG washing machine I'm considering. I can get it in the province where I've bought my other appliances but they have to order it. From my experience with them they always seem to take awhile to get things in.




I've had small electronics ordered from them and they arrived ahead of time BUT that's the only good thing about the items I ordered. 
ALL of them conked out just after the 6 month warranty period.

Goodluck


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

galactic said:


> I've had small electronics ordered from them and they arrived ahead of time BUT that's the only good thing about the items I ordered.
> ALL of them conked out just after the 6 month warranty period.
> 
> Goodluck


I have used OCampo's before for the big things like a stove and ref. and their warranty work was fair and quick.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ive ordered watches for my wife. 2 HDD segate and westerb digital all arrived on time and work well. Their return policy 7 days or whatever works well also 1watch arrived not working took it to LBC returned at no cost. 4 days later they called ask my wife if she wanted her money back or a new watch. Amazon wont do that. I have even requested stuff they did not carry. Got an email from them explaining why they dont xarry it or that they are talking to thier supplier. I my opinion Lazada is a fair online company. Which is more than I can say for others


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've had no problems. Goods were as described. Delivery - COD was timely.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> I've had no problems. Goods were as described. Delivery - COD was timely.


On COD orders how do you pay after receiving your order? Do you pay it at the bank.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

thanks for all the info. I will post my experiance if I decide to order there. 
before i decide I have my wife sister going to the appliance store tomorrow and let me know what they have available in stock. before I make final dicission.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Rogdas said:


> On COD orders how do you pay after receiving your order? Do you pay it at the bank.


I paid the courier who made the delivery.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pay on delivery look at the item closely not everything is COD.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

My sister in law got her delivery within a week. The cellphones were as advertised. No issues with quality. I would use them again. My only issue is having to be home for three days because you dont know when exactly the courier will show up.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Normally they call us before delivery and a day or 2 before i get an email


----------

